# A Boy's first turkey.



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

After my quick hunt Monday of the opener I had all of the info I needed. There were birds and lots of them that were hanging around my mom's property. After a couple recon missions it was confirmed the birds didn't vacate the area. I snuck into the woods mid-day Friday to set up a ground blind to best hide a 7 yr old boy. Knowing these birds were in the area every afternoon was reassuring that we would at least see a show.

We snuck into the blind with 10x more gear than I usually carry and got him all set up and went over scenarios of how I expected the birds to come and how he needed to be ready when it happened. We settled into our seats just after 4:30 and I let out a few loud yelps hoping one of the many toms in the area would respond. 10 minutes later a hen slid in behind the blind where I had a window slightly cracked. She worked off the other way but Spencer was excited to just see a bird at close range. Good sign. A few more soft yelps and clucks and we heard a weak gobble and 10 minutes later two jakes pop out right where the hen had come from. I grabbed the shooting stick and placed it at the window which I prayed the birds would pass. Spencer was on the gun and ready to go as the jakes approached the hen and strutting jake decoy. They were coming from the side where only I could see them slowly work our way. I knew they would be in his view and kept asking if he could see them yet, "no", was the response. I told him not to move and krep looking down the barrel and assured him they were close. Then he says, "I see them!", in a rather excited tone. I told him to let them come as he reassured me he was on the lead bird. Slowly they came closer and closer from right to left, perfect for my son being a left hand shot. When they got out in front at about 18 yds I asked him if he was had the bead on the bird he wanted and if so take a shot....the shotgun barked and Spencer had bagged his first turkey, and we celebrated his first succesful hunt on his first trip of the year. This is why I support the mentored youth program!


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

Great story, and congrats to the young hunter!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

I love these turkey stories, good one!

10x more gear, eh? Question is...how many snacks did you go through before the trophy arrived???


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

LabtechLewis said:


> I love these turkey stories, good one!
> 
> 10x more gear, eh? Question is...how many snacks did you go through before the trophy arrived???


By 10 x more gear, I mean a can of soda a couple waters, a book a extra decoy, two seats, a bucket and another style blind that we could stake up if we had to make a move. All of that turned out to be not needed, but he did just crack his soda before the first turkey showed up.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Congrats Spencer! Welcome to the madness!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Wonderful! Way to go dad


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats way to go


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

That is fantastic!!!!!


----------



## lucicarli (Nov 4, 2015)

Trout King said:


> After my quick hunt Monday of the opener I had all of the info I needed. There were birds and lots of them that were hanging around my mom's property. After a couple recon missions it was confirmed the birds didn't vacate the area. I snuck into the woods mid-day Friday to set up a ground blind to best hide a 7 yr old boy. Knowing these birds were in the area every afternoon was reassuring that we would at least see a show.
> 
> We snuck into the blind with 10x more gear than I usually carry and got him all set up and went over scenarios of how I expected the birds to come and how he needed to be ready when it happened. We settled into our seats just after 4:30 and I let out a few loud yelps hoping one of the many toms in the area would respond. 10 minutes later a hen slid in behind the blind where I had a window slightly cracked. She worked off the other way but Spencer was excited to just see a bird at close range. Good sign. A few more soft yelps and clucks and we heard a weak gobble and 10 minutes later two jakes pop out right where the hen had come from. I grabbed the shooting stick and placed it at the window which I prayed the birds would pass. Spencer was on the gun and ready to go as the jakes approached the hen and strutting jake decoy. They were coming from the side where only I could see them slowly work our way. I knew they would be in his view and kept asking if he could see them yet, "no", was the response. I told him not to move and krep looking down the barrel and assured him they were close. Then he says, "I see them!", in a rather excited tone. I told him to let them come as he reassured me he was on the lead bird. Slowly they came closer and closer from right to left, perfect for my son being a left hand shot. When they got out in front at about 18 yds I asked him if he was had the bead on the bird he wanted and if so take a shot....the shotgun barked and Spencer had bagged his first turkey, and we celebrated his first succesful hunt on his first trip of the year. This is why I support the mentored youth program!
> View attachment 252991





Trout King said:


> After my quick hunt Monday of the opener I had all of the info I needed. There were birds and lots of them that were hanging around my mom's property. After a couple recon missions it was confirmed the birds didn't vacate the area. I snuck into the woods mid-day Friday to set up a ground blind to best hide a 7 yr old boy. Knowing these birds were in the area every afternoon was reassuring that we would at least see a show.
> 
> We snuck into the blind with 10x more gear than I usually carry and got him all set up and went over scenarios of how I expected the birds to come and how he needed to be ready when it happened. We settled into our seats just after 4:30 and I let out a few loud yelps hoping one of the many toms in the area would respond. 10 minutes later a hen slid in behind the blind where I had a window slightly cracked. She worked off the other way but Spencer was excited to just see a bird at close range. Good sign. A few more soft yelps and clucks and we heard a weak gobble and 10 minutes later two jakes pop out right where the hen had come from. I grabbed the shooting stick and placed it at the window which I prayed the birds would pass. Spencer was on the gun and ready to go as the jakes approached the hen and strutting jake decoy. They were coming from the side where only I could see them slowly work our way. I knew they would be in his view and kept asking if he could see them yet, "no", was the response. I told him not to move and krep looking down the barrel and assured him they were close. Then he says, "I see them!", in a rather excited tone. I told him to let them come as he reassured me he was on the lead bird. Slowly they came closer and closer from right to left, perfect for my son being a left hand shot. When they got out in front at about 18 yds I asked him if he was had the bead on the bird he wanted and if so take a shot....the shotgun barked and Spencer had bagged his first turkey, and we celebrated his first succesful hunt on his first trip of the year. This is why I support the mentored youth program!
> View attachment 252991


That is awesome! Nothing better than that. Hopefully, he is hooked for life!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Man look at that kid smile! Congrats!!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Way to go Spencer. That is a beautiful bird!!!!!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Thank you guys. He was pretty excited and I'm pretty sure he got that adrenaline rush we all know so well. I'm certainly happy that I got the blind out Friday instead of waiting for the hunt Saturday afternoon as clearly the birds were very close and I didn't want the commotion just before the hunt. Man, I have never carried so much gear in or out when it comes to turkey hunting, but it was all worth the effort as I am not sure we could have ever pulled it off if we just went and sat next to a tree. He is only 7 and gets pretty excited and squirmy when game approaches.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Way to go, Spence!!! Great story & pics! Thanks for sharing this with all of us, Alex! Wooooooot!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Pure awesome! Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## F. Thompson (Jan 9, 2014)

Great job Dad !!! One day Spence can carry all that stuff for Dad .


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

F. Thompson said:


> Great job Dad !!! One day Spence can carry all that stuff for Dad .


He handled the turkey for a bit then traded off for the bucket. 

I figure between him and his younger brother I will have scouts/guides/gutters and draggers forever.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Well that's pretty awesome.

Congratulations to both of you!


----------

